# Whats your real height?



## Nrrr15 (Dec 31, 2019)

Be honest stop adding inches to your height.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

6’9”


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> 6’9”


You mean 5'5


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> You mean 5'5


i can post proof when i get home if u want


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> i can post proof when i get home if u want


I won't believe you


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 31, 2019)

5'11 manlet crew for the win!!! 🥴


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 31, 2019)

5'10 but I put 5'8 on my DL and I tell people I am 5'8 specificalyl because people lie about their height, so i make my height seem more modest than it actually is as my own little act of micro-rebellion


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 31, 2019)

it is exactly 6 1


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> I won't believe you


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 31, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> 5'10 but I put 5'8 on my DL and I tell people I am 5'8 specificalyl because people lie about their height, so i make my height seem more modest than it actually is as my own little act of micro-rebellion


And the real answer is 5'7 correct?


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 31, 2019)

1.96 meters (a little over 6'5")


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 31, 2019)

5'3" 

getting LL with paley this year


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 31, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> And the real answer is 5'7 correct?


sure, I dont give a fuck  I could say I am 5'2 like knigger and there is no way you would be able to tell


----------



## Peachy (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Chadelite (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> i can post proof when i get home if u want


Post proof with ur username on a paper


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Post proof with ur username on a paper


k remind me in an hour or so


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 31, 2019)

195cm exactly last time I checked. I've probably grown 1-3cm since


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 31, 2019)

*5ft1 3/4 *


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 31, 2019)

Idk 178cm?
180cm?
175 cm? 
Every time I measure it it changes


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> k remind me in an hour or so


I have to sleep lol


----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m tall but not sure of my exact height.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 31, 2019)

175


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 31, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Post proof with ur username on a paper





Nrrr15 said:


> I won't believe you


He is actually that height. He's already posted proof


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 31, 2019)

5'4
im joking im actually 5'6.5 with shoes on


----------



## FiveFour (Dec 31, 2019)

5ft4.5, but always round DOWN. So, 5ft4...


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 31, 2019)

jk im 6'1 (no cap) (no cap )


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 31, 2019)

6’-6’.5


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> k remind me in an hour or so


Post a dick pick tooooooo 😍😍🥴🥴🤤🤤🤤🤤🍆🍆🍆🍆🍆🍆🍆🍆💦💦💦


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 31, 2019)

*6'1 manlet. whenever i leave my mother's basement i get mogged. its one of the reasons why i stopped leaving the house*


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 31, 2019)

I am a 5’5 turbo manlet, hence my name


----------



## her (Dec 31, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> I am a 5’5 turbo manlet, hence my name


*SAME, BROTHER.*


----------



## Slayer (Dec 31, 2019)

6'0 cap free


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Dec 31, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> Be honest stop adding inches to your height.


6,1


----------



## Cody (Dec 31, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> I am a 5’5 turbo manlet, hence my name


do u have his wits at least


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 31, 2019)

6’11


----------



## Bui (Dec 31, 2019)

5’6


Bui said:


> 5’6


5’7 with shoes on


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 31, 2019)

Cody said:


> do u have his wits at least


120iq, not impressive but decent, I’m good with that


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> I have to sleep lol







Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman

i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


who took the pic


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> who took the pic


i just fuckin recorded from far away and took a screenie


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


*Damn bro you're very tall 😍*


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Damn bro you're very tall 😍*


*Indeed bro *


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

5'10.5" but for the first time in my life i will larp to 5'11"


Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


nigga jesus fucking chirst youre an absolute fucking unit


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 5'10.5" but for the first time in my life i will larp to 5'11"
> 
> nigga jesus fucking chirst youre an absolute fucking unit


I will only be an absolute unit when im 235lbs 10% body fat


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> I will only be an absolute unit when im 235lbs 10% body fat


praying for your ascension rn bruv


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> praying for your ascension rn bruv


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 31, 2019)

6’1


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


I believe you now , but isn't that too much ? Share some inches with 5'7 @Butthurt Dweller


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> I believe you now , but isn't that too much ? Share some inches with 5'7 @Butthurt Dweller


no he should share with me 

if ur not 7’10 in 2020 ur a subhuman


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 31, 2019)

if we talk morning height than 5’9 lol


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


Damn that's huge. But if that's a regular door than you're no more than 6'7. 

6'9 would be a nose length above the door frame.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 31, 2019)

5'9 as always... though ive said 5'10 at times

5'9 and 5'10 is more than an inch difference tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Damn that's huge. But if that's a regular door than you're no more than 6'7.
> 
> 6'9 would be a nose length above the door frame.


Doors here are 6’8”


----------



## Dogs (Jan 1, 2020)

Every single Stat I post on here is real. 

6'2'' 1/4th inches night time height
7.25x5.5
~130iq or so


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)



hahaha what a fucking manlet


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> hahaha what a fucking manlet


Indeed. 7’10” or rope.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 1, 2020)

5'2


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Yes bro


No!


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes cunt


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 1, 2020)

5/11


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Yes cunt


NO!


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm exactly 5'10.5 barefoot. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 1, 2020)

1.9 meters. Not kidding.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> 1.9 meters. Not kidding.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Chadelite (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 211763
> 
> Comfymaxxed rn in clothes that make my frame look utterly subhuman
> 
> i srs need another 2 inches added to my clavicles ngl(skinnyfatmaxxed atm)


What. A slayer 

Mogging the 6ft 8 doorframe to death


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 1, 2020)

5'6


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> What. A slayer
> 
> Mogging the 6ft 8 doorframe to death


*Doorframes are manlets *


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> *Doorframes are manlets *


Ngl I have a 6ft 11 doorframe in.my house


So ur a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Ngl I have a 6ft 11 doorframe in.my house
> 
> 
> So ur a manlet


Brb getting LL


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Brb getting LL


BRB getting mogged by nba players


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> BRB getting mogged by nba players


brb


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> brb


BRB IM getting 10 LL to height mog tallest ever person


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> BRB IM getting 10 LL to height mog tallest ever person


u gotta do what u gotta do to not get mogged


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 211920


😍


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 1, 2020)

Sometimes 5'8.75 sometimes 5'9.25"
I go with 5'9" and hope its my real height


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuk said:


> I will only be an absolute unit when im 235lbs 10% body fat


What’s your weight and bf rn? You gonna juice?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 6, 2020)

5'3


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> What’s your weight and bf rn? You gonna juice?


200 and idk but not good

ima natty


----------



## her (Jan 6, 2020)

5'8 of course.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 6, 2020)

6'1.5"

I just round up to 6'2" because it's easier lol


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 6, 2020)

Last time i went to the doctor it was close to 1 mile n half tbhtbh


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jan 7, 2020)

176cm, almost 5'9.5
But I always wear lifts to get like 1-1'5cm


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jan 7, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> 1.96 meters (a little over 6'5")


more like 5 6


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 7, 2020)

6'4(190cm), medical examined


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 7, 2020)

tall men have lots and lots of sex


----------



## Deleted member 1347 (Jan 7, 2020)

6'3


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 7, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> 6'4(190cm), medical examined


that’s 6’3


----------



## needsolution (Jan 7, 2020)

132cm


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 7, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> that’s 6’3


true, i got it wrong, i don't like imperial


----------



## ShredPill (Jan 7, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/height-survey-to-prove-this-site-is-full-of-giants.70082/Think the avg was 5’11


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 7, 2020)

5ft10


----------



## john2 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am 184.6 cm without considering my hair.

I am 6ft 1 with my hair and with my head and spine aligned up, in proper posture.

My goal is to be 188 cm without considering hair or other frauding methods.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 7, 2020)

179 cm


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 7, 2020)

179-180 id say I'm 5'11. 5'11.75 withshoes. 6'1 with my boots and lifts


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> 6'4(190cm), medical examined


190 cm is just under 6'3". 6'4" is 193 cm.

@OP 6'4" 194 cm


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Jan 7, 2020)

5’10.75 BRO literally 0.25 inches from being 6 foot in shoes 😢😢😢😢🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 10, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> 195cm exactly last time I checked. I've probably grown 1-3cm since


What's your age?


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 10, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> What's your age?


17 and 2/3 years


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 10, 2020)

6'4 barefoot mid day multiple takes.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 10, 2020)

5'11


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 10, 2020)

john2 said:


> I am 184.6 cm without considering my hair.
> 
> I am 6ft 1 with my hair and with my head and spine aligned up, in proper posture.
> 
> My goal is to be 188 cm without considering hair or other frauding methods.


Who the fuck considers hair lol


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 10, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> 17 and 2/3 years


Height of parents?


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jan 10, 2020)

yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 10, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Height of parents?


Mom - 5'11, her only brother is 6'1
Dad - 6'2 (im sure he was taller i think he shrunk with age)
Paternal grandfather - 6ft with a top tier frame
Maternal grandfather - 6'1
Brother - same height as me


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 10, 2020)

6’3.


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 10, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> Mom - 5'11, her only brother is 6'1
> Dad - 6'2 (im sure he was taller i think he shrunk with age)
> Paternal grandfather - 6ft with a top tier frame
> Maternal grandfather - 6'1
> Brother - same height as me


Were you heightmaxxing or leave it to puberty?


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 10, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Were you heightmaxxing or leave it to puberty?


Definitely puberty. I've been overweight for the majority of my life so I guess I was always nourished. I was a heavy baby, I was always taller than the kids in my class


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 10, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I’m tall but not sure of my exact height.


----------



## john2 (Jan 10, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Who the fuck considers hair lol








Sean O'pry is technically only 6ft 1.

But due to his hair, he looks like he is around 6ft 2 (actually a bit more).

Hair is indeed a good way to look tall, if styled properly.

Ofc, no one will exactly guess correctly and point out that he isn't actually "6ft 2 looking" IRL.
But it works in looking taller.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

john2 said:


> Sean O'pry is technically only 6ft 1.
> 
> But due to his hair, he looks like he is around 6ft 2 (actually a bit more).
> 
> ...


O'pry is no more than 6 foot. You don't consider footwear and hair lol.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 11, 2020)

6'3


----------



## john2 (Jan 11, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> O'pry is no more than 6 foot. You don't consider footwear and hair lol.


But IRL it doesn't matter. No foid would give two shits about it.

Unless you come across PSL autists.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

john2 said:


> But IRL it doesn't matter. No foid would give two shits about it.
> 
> Unless you come across PSL autists.


But still lol hair dosn't raise your eye level so dosn't count


----------



## jurmytm (Jan 11, 2020)

5'8 and 15.5 years old


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 11, 2020)

6’3.75” night height no socks

6’5” Airmaxes with extra insole


----------

